# [TIPPS UND TRICKS (und Cheats oder Trainer)] Loki - im Bannkreis der Götter



## C-rec (11. Juni 2007)

*[TIPPS UND TRICKS (und Cheats oder Trainer)] Loki - im Bannkreis der Götter*

Aloha   

Ich hab seit letzten WE Loki auf meinem Rechner. Als Klasse hab ich den Babaren ausgewählt...

So nun mein Problem...ich komm beim ersten Boss net weiter (dieser dämliche Wolf)...aber ich hab schon auf der Fanpage nachgelesen wies gehen soll...

Komischerweise meinten einige in dem Forum da, das Game wäre zu einfach...

Mach ich was falsch...??? Ich bin nach knapp 2 1/2 Stunden auf Lvl 10...hab über 100000 Gold.

Ich hab schon versucht das Spiel etwas zu beschleunigen, indem ich mir mit ARTMONEY paar XP ermogele (natürlich Zweit-Charakter!!!!!!!)...leiider setzt Loki die Werte immer wieder zurück.
In der Registry hab ich auch nichts nützliches gefunden und in diversen Dateien im Stammverzeichnis konnte ich auf den ersten Blick auch keine änderbaren Werte finden.

Kennt jemand paar Cheats oder Trainer fürs Game?!?


----------



## Ragothy (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: [TIPPS UND TRICKS (und Cheats oder Trainer)] Loki - im Bannkreis der Götter*



			
				C-rec am 11.06.2007 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha
> 
> Ich hab seit letzten WE Loki auf meinem Rechner. Als Klasse hab ich den Babaren ausgewählt...
> 
> ...



Den 1. Boss (Fenris) kannst du nicht töten - du musst ihn so lange schlagen bis er wütend wird (rote Aura erscheint um seinen Körper bei ca. 20% HP) - dann musst du den Wolf in die Falle (links unten im Gebiet) "reinlocken"


----------



## C-rec (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: [TIPPS UND TRICKS (und Cheats oder Trainer)] Loki - im Bannkreis der Götter*



			
				Ragothy am 11.06.2007 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> C-rec am 11.06.2007 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich wie oben schon gesagt rausgefunden. Der dämliche Wolf schnappt aber immer nach mir und mach mich platt, bevor ich den "rot" bekomm. Ist mein Lvl evtl. zu niedrig???

Ich wollte eigentlich mehr Trainer und Cheats für meinen zweit-Charakter haben...einfach mal das Game durchziehen...mit cheats


----------

